# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Gevoel iets in keel

## kimmie101996

ik heb al een tijdje het gevoel dat er iets kleins oppeens in mijn keel zit, het stomme is dat het niet elke dag zo is... dus ja dan kan ik het wel aan de dokter vragen ofzo maarja als ik het op dat moment niet heb klinkt het zo raar.

het is dan zoms zo dat ik dan aan het praten ben en dan voelt het oppeens dat er iets in mijn keel zit (ook klein) en daardoor erg ga hoesten, en dan ga ik weer praten en dan voel ik het weer, en dat is erg vervelend en dan zomaar is het over. 
het voelt net of je zo iets van een popcorn vliesje in de keel is blijven hangen dat gevoel alleen het is niet zo.

soms heb ik dit een paar keer per dag maar soms is het er ook een paar dagen niet.
heeft iemand dit ook eens gehad? of weet wat het is? ik zou het graag weten!

kim

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Kimmie,

Per toeval lees ik dit...mijn ervaring:  :Embarrassment:  ik ben ermee naar mijn huisarts gegaan en toen naar de KNO arts want het voelde steeds aan of er wat achter in mijn keel bleef hangen....ik kreeg er een speciale neusspray voor...het had te maken (bij mij) met maagzuur wat naar boven kwam zei de arts...nu heb ik dat gevoel weer,... maar dan erger...mijn schildklier is vergroot, het voelt wederom als er iets blijft steken en dat ze mij af en toe de keel dichtdrukken...

ik hoop dat er nog meer berichten voor je komen waarvan jij denkt dat het van "jou" van toepassing is...en anders ga je gewoon door naar de "huisarts" onzekerheid is niet fijn, weten is "beter" succes Kimmie...
Groetjes van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## kimmie101996

heej

bedankt! 
ja ik kijk het nog wel even aan want ja wat ik ook al zij het is er gewoon soms een tijdje niet. en dan weet ik ook niet of de ha er iets mee kan.

ik hoop ook op meer berichten  :Wink: 

groetjes kimmie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Kimmie, dat hoop ik ook voor jou...

mocht het te vaak terugkomen dan zou ik dat absoluut laten uitzoeken...artsen zijn er niet voor niets, en het is niet vreemd dit soort vragen hoor!!!! beter 1x te vaak bij een huisarts komen dan veel te laat omdat je iemand niet wil belasten hiermee..... :Stick Out Tongue:  Succes meid...
prettige dag verder....
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------

